# Season 6???



## luvatenor (Jun 3, 2012)

Does anyone know if there will be a season 6? If so, a repeat of the type of logging shown on season 1 would be most welcome.


----------



## Winchester356 (Jun 3, 2012)

Yes it would I would like to see the real loggers come back and no [email protected] aqua logging garbage. Maybe keep Shelby.


----------



## Outlaw5.0 (Jun 15, 2012)

Bring back the real logging, ditch the S&S aqua logging and all the stupid crap!.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jun 19, 2012)

I think they should cancel the show and have a new one just for Shelby, he is the only one I like, just cause I believe he is every bit as crazy, maybe even a little more, as they project


----------



## zorak (Jul 5, 2012)

they should dump the companys with the guys that every other word is a cuse word. and get companys that act professional like JM Browning. Shelby is one funny ass guy..lol. Yea i agree with all of you they need to dump s&s aqua logging cause they are a joke.


----------



## RAMROD48 (Jul 7, 2012)

zorak said:


> they should dump the companys with the guys that every other word is a cuse word. and get companys that act professional like JM Browning. Shelby is one funny ass guy..lol. Yea i agree with all of you they need to dump s&s aqua logging cause they are a joke.



S&S is very painfull to watch...


----------

